# Transfer from SSD to HDD.



## barlowLAD (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently built a new system with a SSD/HDD combination, The os runs great, but upon exploring my new pc I noticed that my 128gb samsung SSD has only 15gb free! while my 500gb HDD has space in abundance.

My question is how do I move items to the HDD from SDD, and which items should/shouldnt I move?

Thanks.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 23, 2012)

Disable Windows Hibernation 

Start Menu -> Type cmd -> Right-Click the cmd Icon -> Run as Administrator -> Type powercfg -h off -> Hit ENTER -> Type exit -> Hit ENTER
To enable type: powercfg -h on


Disable windows defragment.. Reduce porn download. Make only important most used apps installed on ssd.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 23, 2012)

Well dude seeing as how the operating system alone takes way less than 20GB (iirc) what else have you installed on C:? Hibernation and other caching will use more space but not nearly 100GB.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you moved your personal folders to the hdd: my music/pics/videos/downloads...


----------



## barlowLAD (Jul 23, 2012)

I have everything on it! as I dont know how to get it to go on the HDD, I tried to move the program files there, but then I get a message saying windows cant find the data, and I have to browse for it?


----------



## Drone (Jul 23, 2012)

barlowLAD said:


> I have everything on it! as I dont know how to get it to go on the HDD, I tried to move the program files there, but then I get a message saying windows cant find the data, and I have to browse for it?



a) All _documents/pictures/music/video/projects/gamesaves_ etc are to be copied manually.

b) Programs ... just uninstall them all and install them on your HDD. Portable programs can be moved though.

c) *TBH move all your personal data to HDD, then format SSD and install your OS. Because after all this shit the registry will turn into a big mess.*


----------



## barlowLAD (Jul 23, 2012)

Drone said:


> a) All _documents/pictures/music/video/projects/gamesaves_ etc are to be copied manually.
> 
> b) Programs ... just uninstall them all and install them on your HDD. Portable programs can be moved though.
> 
> c) *TBH move all your personal data to HDD, then format SSD and install your OS. Because after all this shit the registry will turn into a big mess.*



Ok, I didnt realise that installing an ssd would be this complicated, you say format the ssd, but I already have the ssd partitioned with the os installed on it, but all my games (BF3, shogun 2, crysis 2) have defaulted to the ssd, just looking for an easy way to move them, not really comfortable with editing reg, or reinstalling os.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2012)

Well if you want to go the easy route, open the control panel and go to programs and features, then delete all of the games and BS you don't want on the SSD off of it. Then when you go to re-install, don't just keep clicking next, and look for the spot in the install where it asks where to install it and point the game or application to the HDD and not C:


----------



## barlowLAD (Jul 23, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Well if you want to go the easy route, open the control panel and go to programs and features, then delete all of the games and BS you don't want on the SSD off of it. Then when you go to re-install, don't just keep clicking next, and look for the spot in the install where it asks where to install it and point the game or application to the HDD and not C:



I tried that with 3dmark, but at no point during install did it give an option to install to an alternate drive.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2012)

First use the SSD optimization guides. 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Your OS should only take up about 19 Gb. Then after install move your personal folders to the other drive by right clicking and relocating. Dont delete the original  just create another in the other location and put your music, videos, ect on the platter drive

Then just pick and chose your programs carefully


Its the reality of SSD. Your giving up space for speed. I would not install your programs on another drive kinda defeats the purpose of an SSD


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2012)

If you want to know what is taking up space you can use WinDirStat, gives you a really nice block diagram view of your files and how much they take up of the drive:







That way you can decide what to move off SSD onto HDD


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

I just did this the other day. I have several games taking up alot of space as they are bigger in size nowadays. On the hard drive, make 2 folders like program files and program files (x86). Move your programs and apps in there that you want on the hdd. right click your desktop shortcuts and under the shortcut tab change the location and start in. All you need to change is the drive letter then click apply and ok. Your good to go. That worked for all my games I moved. Just remember to set them in the right folders as they were on the os drive. if you don't then the locations won't be right for the shortcuts.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2012)

Drone said:


> a) All _documents/pictures/music/video/projects/gamesaves_ etc are to be copied manually.
> 
> b) Programs ... just uninstall them all and install them on your HDD. Portable programs can be moved though.
> 
> c) *TBH move all your personal data to HDD, then format SSD and install your OS. Because after all this shit the registry will turn into a big mess.*



How do you move game saves from the C drive? I tried that before, but then my saves were gone when I went to play the game.



Jetster said:


> *First use the SSD optimization guides. *
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
> 
> ...




NOOO. DO NOT USE GUIDES THAT CHANGE STUFF IN WINDOWS REGISTERY AND STUFF LIKE THAT.

Windows knows if its installed on an SSD or HDD, and will set itself up accordingly. You change things like prefetch and remove indexing and you are increasing your chances of problems later on. Those optimizing guides from OCZ, etc are really for the manufacture to cheat in benchmarks to make it seem like their SSD is the fastest, when really the end user will be running windows and stuff on the drive and will never get the type of speeds you see in specs or benchmark reviews.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2012)

barlowLAD said:


> I tried that with 3dmark, but at no point during install did it give an option to install to an alternate drive.



I'm assuming 3D Mark 11 here.
kick off the install, select a language, go through the Install Shield, accept the liscense....
The next window to show has a check box for standard or custom install, click on custom and you are given this window...


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 24, 2012)

You could move some applications off of your SSD and create NTFS junction points (basically a symbolic link,) to the application stored on the hard drive so it acts as if it is still on your SSD when it is actually stored on your hard drive. That way you free up space without killing the application or re-installing it in another location. That way, all you have to do is move it and make a junction.

Maybe this will help.


----------



## Glazierman (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a question similar to Barlo I figure one of you can help this 57 old D.A ? Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. I have a ssd with win 7 also and two 1 T hdd but I'm running out of room and now find I did something wrong because the two 1T show to be the same size as the ssd?I have now read that they all assume the smaller drive size and I did not realize this till after the build and here I am. Now should I get another 1T and start over or is there some kind of a fix and I to have Bf3 and arma2 and Dayz and a few more games and personal pics and such and again sorry if this is not the right way to get help??


----------

